# Frontier Brand lump charcoal



## papad (Mar 25, 2010)

Was at the local Sam's Club yesterday and of course I had to see what they had for charcoal. There was a huge stack of Frontier lump in 40 lb. bags. The price was only $14.95 which I thought sounded pretty good. As a comparison, the Kingsford briquets were the same price for a package of two 20 lb. bags.

When I got home I went to Naked Whiz to check out what they had to say about Frontier. Sadly, their review only rated it so-so. On the other hand, readers have given it a farily high rating.

So, I was wondering if anyone here has personal experience with it and what your opinion is.

Here's the link to the review if anyone is interested.
http://nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag60.htm


----------



## rickw (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a bag I got from Lowes, it had a hole in the bag so I got it for 50% off. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 25, 2010)

Every time someone says Sams club has lump on sale I go over to my local Sams and they neve have any. We must not get the lump wood up here or something. They only have a few small bags of charcoal most of the time.


----------



## doctor phreak (Mar 25, 2010)

papad
i use this and love it....i actually did a review on this lump but it is on another forum...but i can tell you its good , nice big pieces , burns hot and long , does not pop or crackle , and for the price to me it is well worth it.....try it i think you will like it....it's only $15.00 dollars......i have about 4 bags sitting at home now i am stocking up on it.....

edit: adding pics


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 26, 2010)

Score my wife just went to Sams and she called me saying they had the lump in stock after they told me on line they didn't. She picked up two 40 lb bags. To bad I had already picked up two smaller bags earlier in the morning. Oh well its not like I am not going to use it. So if you are checking your local store on line and it says they dont have it you might want to call or go over and check.


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 27, 2010)

This is the only lump I have ever used. I like it but with nothing to compare it to.. :)


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 27, 2010)

Picked me up a bag also, I only use it to get the smoker going, then to straight wood. But lump is what i prefer for the grill.


----------



## hoppy (Sep 3, 2012)

I used the Frontier brand lump charcoal fo the first time last week. I paid $19.99 for a 40 lb bag and this stuff is great.

I have been using Cowboy brand for years, but I seen the Frontier brand at BJ's and thought I would give it a try.

I was kinda surprised by the size of the chunks at the top of the bag, (larger than my closed fist) but decided to use it anyway. Was I surprised by the burn time of the first burn. I got over 14 hours on the burn, and there was very little ash down in the catch area of my BGE.

Used it again this last weekend and did a brisket for over 19 hours this time with plenty of coal remaining.

It burns on low heat (220-250) with consistant control through out the entire night.

I will use this brand again in the future, and would recommend it to use in a Big Green Egg.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jul 7, 2014)

....a few years later....just came across this myself over the weekend at Lowes and picked up a bag. Big pieces, great smell, and long burns; had usually picked up Royal Oak in the past but like Frontier much better.


----------

